# Is there a flycasting instructor in town somewhere??



## FlyGuy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey all-

Someone at my work (who doesn't fly fish) mentioned that he had heard of a local retired guy down here who gave free flycasting lessons and I'd like to know how to contact him. I'm fairly new to the area and my friend doesn't recall where he heard this from so I have no idea where to start looking for this mystery man except right here in this forum. Has anybody out there heard of this guy or know how to get in touch withhim?



Thanks much!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

See this post in the Networking forum -





http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic3003-55-1.aspx


----------



## dan (Oct 10, 2007)

Check out the following website: http://www.winstonrods.com/intro.html

Go to the education section, lots of good tips. Great Rods also. But, a lesson from a accomplished fly caster is hard to beat. dan


----------

